# Walsh CRS 10 Interpretation



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

I am trying to complete the interpretation of my late Uncle - Robert Walsh - CRS 10. I attach JPEG images of the CRS 10 and my attempts to decipher it. Hugh and Roger have provided invaluable help with the early events and added new voyages not mentioned on the log.
comments and corrections are appreciated
Regards,
David

Just realised that I've missed Rena (Norge) off the list. Engagement date 17 Feb 1943 L'Pool. Discharge date 22 Feb 1943 L'Pool. MNRP 22 Feb 1943.


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello David,
MNRP
Prior to the outbreak of WW2. merchant seamen were employed by and large, on a casual basis. IE voyage to voyage.
To ensure a ready supply of merchant seamen, in 1941 the government introduced the 'Essential Work Order' created a* Merchant Navy Reserve Pool. *Every seaman on discharge from a sea-going British ship of 200 gross tons and upwards (except tugs, salvage vessels and certain harbour duties) became a member of the Merchant Navy Reserve Pool (unless he was immediately re-engaged by the same employer to become an officer or rating of the Merchant Navy). To ensure that seamen remained available, they were paid to remain in the Reserve Pool (and therefore available for service) while they were ashore.

PROV LST
Prov = provisional. He was assigned to this vessel but did not sail with her. He was only onboard 5/6 days.
LST Landing Ship Tank.

I would say that this CRS 10 was fairly typical. Filled in by bored Board of Trade clerks, given the minumum information, sometimes months after the event.

I know when Hugh was researching his fathers wartime adventures after being sunk aboard CITY OF CAIRO his CRS10 recorded that he was returned to the UK via QUEEN CITY. Turned out it was QUEEN ELIZABETH! Took 10 years to sort out!

THe only way to get a totally? correct record is to trace back via indviual Logbooks and Crew Agreements.
Even then mistakes can occur.
Did you get hold of his Seamans Pouch? This may also give an insight.

https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C8192548 

regards
Roger


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello again David,
Just to echo what Roger has stated - CRS 10's and indeed many other MN records compiled shoreside were often poorly written with some mistakes and omissions. And as Roger mentions, my own journey with records is a tale of check and re-check especially when flung off your course by a clerk. It was actually, in my dad's case, QUEEN CITY that was written but it should have been QUEEN MARY. So research is a marathon not a sprint and I am still on the road.

Back to your questions. "What does R/ 4 May 1943 mean"? Read that as simply Required or Report, Liverpool.
"What does RIP mean"? It is actually R/P and again it simply means Report as in be at Liverpool 3 March 1944. It may be that he signs off the ship, takes some leave and is asked to report back by...

Sealot = a transportation order for repatriation of seamen back home...not really important as no record exists for them anymore. 

"Where and how to ss PASTEUR and ss QUEEN ELIZABETH appear in your searches"?
They do not show up on his CRS 10 because he did not serve on those ships. He was being transported as a passenger on both ships out to the USA where he would join his next ship. So I used passenger records to trace him.

I hope that helps build your picture but remember it takes time.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

*Robert Walsh CRS 10*

Thank you Hugh and Roger for your prompt replies.
I have had a "chat" with the National Archives but can not order a copy of REW's seaman's pouch until the lock-down is off.

From what you both say I draw the following conclusions about the CRS:
M/V Rena. REW didn't sail on her.
Argos Hill he did sail on her from 5 Mar 43 to 27 Apr 43 or 4 May 43
SS Calumet he sailed on her from 17 Jul 43 to 8 Feb 44. A long voyage yes/no?
Empire Trail he sailed on her from 16 Mar 44 to 22 Jul 44.
If "Poplar" a port?


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Gradelymon said:


> Thank you Hugh and Roger for your prompt replies.
> I have had a "chat" with the National Archives but can not order a copy of REW's seaman's pouch until the lock-down is off.
> 
> From what you both say I draw the following conclusions about the CRS:
> ...


Hello David.
Yes. It's to your advantage to get hold of the Seaman's Pouch. It's nearly ninety years since it was compiled so another Months/Years wait is neither here nor there.

CALUMET I had a quick look at her movement card (You can download it for free, together with ARGOS HILL and EMPIRE TRAIL or any other vessels he sailed on) You will have to register with TNA.

https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/D8651440

https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/D8660971

https://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/D8649321

CALUMET sailed from New York City 16/17/July /1943 and made several voyages to and around Southern Africa. Returned to Hull arrived 8/Feb/1944 Via Freetown. Again these voyage record cards can contain errors and omissions. So ships Logbooks and Crew Agreements will give a clearer picture.

(Dock Street) Poplar was the Location of the Mercantile Marine Office for the London Docks. So the port would be London.

regards
Roger


----------



## Gradelymon (Apr 18, 2020)

*Robert Walsh CRS 10*

Hello Roger,
Many thanks for the Kew connections. I'm registered on their website and have downloaded the three PDFs that you identified. I'll enjoy wading though them to find the dates in my uncle's CRS.
Your (and Hugh's) help is much appreciated. I look forward to seeing REW's seamans pouch contents is due course. 

I intend to rejoin Ancestry and will hope to find crew/passenger lists to confirm my uncle's presence.
Regards,
David


----------

